
Varnish and Microservices: Introducing Zipnish - timf
http://info.varnish-software.com/blog/an-introduction-to-zipnish
======
mooreds
This looks very cool. Having varnish in the middle pushes micro services to
focus on business reqs even more.

~~~
madeel
Cool thing is the speed and non-intrusive nature how it's accomplished. You
have to do very little. Let us know if you would like to deploy it, we are
here for you :)

------
ibotty
That's very interesting. I am curious whether that can be integrated properly
into kubernetes.

~~~
madeel
Thanks for the compliment, sounds like you have a use case.

It would be cool if we can connect on our git repo
([https://github.com/varnish/zipnish/issues](https://github.com/varnish/zipnish/issues))
we would definitely like to see how we can integrate with kubernetes.

Adeel

------
CDvarnish
Zipnish rocks. Great project and congratulations to the team behind it.

